# Annual EOWA meeting this Friday



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

The Eastern Oklahoma Woodcarvers Association's annual show:

*THE 2017 FOLK ARTS FESTIVAL WOODCARVERS SHOW & SALE ---**JUNE 2-3, IN BROKEN ARROW, OK'S COMMUNITY CENTER, 1500 SOUTH MAIN STREET **---50-PLUS*
*EXHIBITORS SHOWING AND SELLING HIGH QUALITY, HAND- MADE PRODUCTS OF BEAUTIFUL ARTISTIC DESIGN.*

*I can't carve, but I show up each year shortly after the doors open, hoping to be one of the first to pick from an exhibitor's diamond willow selection.*

*If you live anywhere near Tulsa, this is worth checking out. The EOWA website is: http://www.eowa.us/index.html*


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

If I was closer I'd go.

Rodney


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Did you manage to go and if you did go how was it?

Rodney


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

Rodney said:


> Did you manage to go and if you did go how was it?
> Rodney


Yes Rodney, I was there when the doors opened at 10:00.

Unfortunately, the diamond willow guy from Wisconsin didn't come this year. I was told that this conflicted with his daughter's college graduation. However, I had plenty of time to stroll around all the exhibitors' booths and look at the amazing craftsmanship. I saw a wide variety of wood caring projects, as well as woodburning talent. I enjoyed the morning!


----------

